# Brand New Channel 4 Property Show in Australia and New Zealand



## Louise McGregor

MOVING TO AUSTRALIA OR NEW ZEALAND?

CHANNEL 4 WANTS TO HELP!

CHANNEL 4 IS ON THE HUNT FOR PEOPLE TO APPEAR IN A BRAND NEW PROPERTY SHOW.

IF YOU ARE LEAVING THE UK BEHIND FOR AUSTRALIA OR NEW ZEALAND AND STRUGGLING TO FIND YOUR DREAM HOME WE COULD HAVE THE ANSWER. 

WE HAVE A TEAM OF PROFESSIONAL HOME FINDERS READY TO HELP YOU WITH THE LEGWORK. WE’LL AIM TO FIND YOUR IDEAL HOME AND EVEN HELP BROKER THE DEAL …

IF THIS SOUNDS LIKE YOU CONTACT:

Louise.Mcgregor(at)raisetheroofproductions. com


----------



## xabiaxica

Louise McGregor said:


> MOVING TO AUSTRALIA OR NEW ZEALAND?
> 
> CHANNEL 4 WANTS TO HELP!
> 
> CHANNEL 4 IS ON THE HUNT FOR PEOPLE TO APPEAR IN A BRAND NEW PROPERTY SHOW.
> 
> IF YOU ARE LEAVING THE UK BEHIND FOR AUSTRALIA OR NEW ZEALAND AND STRUGGLING TO FIND YOUR DREAM HOME WE COULD HAVE THE ANSWER.
> 
> WE HAVE A TEAM OF PROFESSIONAL HOME FINDERS READY TO HELP YOU WITH THE LEGWORK. WE’LL AIM TO FIND YOUR IDEAL HOME AND EVEN HELP BROKER THE DEAL …
> 
> IF THIS SOUNDS LIKE YOU CONTACT:
> 
> Louise.Mcgregor(at)raisetheroofproductions. com


:welcome:

I've moved your thread to our special Media Requests area


----------



## Louise McGregor

Thank you! That's very much appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica

Louise McGregor said:


> Thank you! That's very much appreciated.


yvw


----------

